
Sentiment Analysis Takes the Pulse of the Internet  - peter123
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/24/technology/internet/24emotion.html
======
ananthrk
For someone who already knows about what is Sentiment Analysis, you are better
off skipping the article and can directly go to
<http://research.yahoo.com/user/13> (author mentioned in the article) and
reading her papers.

~~~
4chan4ever
Yeah this article requires registration anyway and NO, the New York Times
never offers content which is compelling enough to get me to actually
register. NYT is fast becoming the re-blogger par excellence, with virtually
no original content or research.

Please skip the article and go directly to the source.

~~~
ananthrk
_Yeah this article requires registration anyway..._

Are you sure? Because, I didn't have to login/register to access the article.

------
dejb
Makes a lot of sense. I'd love to have something like this when comparing
products rather than having to spend hours looking through a variety of
sources to be confident you have a decent overview of the general sentiment.
Makes you wonder about what the next level of SEO would be if this was
incorporated into search engine though.

